# Mens Dress Shirts and Ties



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

My apologies if there already is a thread but I could not find anything with the search function. I'm looking to purchase a few shirts and ties but the malls are overpriced and the shop I usually go to in Satwa near Ravi's closed. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

motojet said:


> My apologies if there already is a thread but I could not find anything with the search function. I'm looking to purchase a few shirts and ties but the malls are overpriced and the shop I usually go to in Satwa near Ravi's closed. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I always hire from The Wedding Shop in Jumeirah Centre on Beach Road - much easier! They do sell too though...


----------



## Nadeem.saleh85 (Mar 28, 2013)

You can try Dubai outlet mall. I prefer you visit it on Mondays.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Never been to the outlet mall, I am due over very soon need to buy a couple of suits and shirts would you recommend the outlet mall or shall I just hit Mall of Emirates or Dubai Mall


----------



## Nadeem.saleh85 (Mar 28, 2013)

ZeeKhan said:


> Never been to the outlet mall, I am due over very soon need to buy a couple of suits and shirts would you recommend the outlet mall or shall I just hit Mall of Emirates or Dubai Mall


Dubai mall is a good option


----------

